# encender bombillo en 1s con scr?



## CESAR GOMEZ (Oct 21, 2007)

hola a todos, les agradeceria su ayuda ya que estoy entrando en este tema que tiene que ver con los circuitos de potencia y me gustaria preguntarles algo.

el circuito esta en el archivo adjunto ya que soy un poco novato no lo se colocar; el circuito consiste, en encender y apagar un bombillo en 1s, este tiene un voltaje rms de 120 luego pasa a un rectificador de cuatro diodos, una pregunta que hago es despues de una rectificacion de cuatro diodos que tanto queda en dc y cuanto queda en ac, me imagino que queda mas de dc; pero si es asi yo puedo encender el scr por compuerta pero como lo apago si no tengo un cruce por cero, la otra pregunta es si es dc como puedo varias el angulo de disparo para dar un tiempo de 1s, o esque apesar de que pasa por el rectificador de onda completa aun asi queda algo de ac y este variara y hara que la corriente de anodo-catodo este por debajo de la corriente de mantenimiento y se apagara el bombillo bueno espero que me expliquen un poco esto se los agradeceria.


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Oct 22, 2007)

Creo que esta un poco confundido en el tema yo le sugiero que busque  libros  de electrónica de potencia y estudie un poco mas,   por otro lado en el circuito que tiene se maneja  con  un puente rectificador de onda completa, pero esto no quiere decir que la onda no pase por cero, muy diferente seria si colocara un condensador para convertir la señal en DC pura  por otro lado  le sugiero que coloque  en lugar de C1 un condensador de 35 micros y en  R1 un potenciometro de  100 K  para que con el potenciometro pueda variar el tiempo de encendido y apagado del bombillo.

Espero que mi sugerencia le ayude en algo, mucha suerte.


----------



## CESAR GOMEZ (Oct 22, 2007)

hola amigo, te agradezco enormemente tu ayuda y tiempo, y pregunto otra cosa espero no molestar, bueno creo que apesar del rectificador de onda completa va a tener un cruce por cero o bueno se aproximara a cero y esto hara que el scr se apague cuando la corriente de anodo-catodo este por debajo de la corriente de mantenimiento, pero como hago para calcular el tiempo de apagado y encendido, digamos que trabajo con una frecuencia de 60hz el tiempo que va a tener la onda es 16.66ms entonces como hago para que mi tiempo de encendido sea de 1s, como lei en un libro dice que cuando se utiliza una fuente de ac de 60hz, la constante de tiempo RC del circuito debe estar en el rango de 1 a 30 mseg. Ha otra pregunta que tengo es si lograra encender en 1s como hago para que cuando la onda llegue a valores cercanos a cero, la corriente anodo-catodo no baje por debajo de la corriente de mantenimiento y me aguante 1s encendido? espero haberte explicado mis dudas y de nuevo gracias por tu tiempo igualmente para los demas.


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Oct 23, 2007)

La verdad no entiendo muy bien el objetivo que quiere lograr. Por otro lado le sugiero que arme el circuito  con las modificaciones que le propuse y que con un osciloscopio mire el comportamiento del mismo. 

Espero que mi sugerencia le sirva de algo.


----------



## CESAR GOMEZ (Oct 28, 2007)

jose alfredo gonzalez mej dijo:
			
		

> La verdad no entiendo muy bien el objetivo que quiere lograr. Por otro lado le sugiero que arme el circuito  con las modificaciones que le propuse y que con un osciloscopio mire el comportamiento del mismo.
> 
> Espero que mi sugerencia le sirva de algo.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hola. mira el objetivo solo es de aprender a manejar las temporizaciones con condensadores y resistencias "es un ejercicio de curso" y con el esquema se debe apagar y encender el bombillo en 1 segundo, se debe hacer con calculos y condiciones, pero la verdad tengo muchas dudas una es la unica forma de apagar un scr con voltaje continuo es que la corriente de IAK "corriente anodo-cadotodo" disminuya por debajo de la corriente de mantenimiento?, tome el voltaje con continua ya que es mas facil de manejar con datos y el voltaje de contina que hay despues de la rectifiacion es bastante, la verdad estoy un poco confuso con esta parte, pero si manejo el circuito por con dc como hago para apagar el scr? perdoname si ofendo a la electronica por mis burradas, gracias por la ayuda.


----------

